# What successful flavors have you made and please post the recipe



## Airplanedoc (Mar 22, 2011)

There seems to be several variations on the original skeeter pee recipe such as key lime, lime, etc. What other flavors have you been successful with? Without posting the whole recipe what did you substitute to make your successes?


----------



## Arne (Mar 23, 2011)

Made a batch with red currant slurry. Followed Lon's recipe, used about 1/2 gal of slurry since I could not strain the liquid out of it because of pulp. Gives a big currant taste to the skeeter p. BTW, the red currants are pretty hard to find. I happen to have a few bushes in my yard. Arne.


----------



## gird123 (Mar 23, 2011)

I used one gallon of strawberry banana slurry that is very good.


----------



## WinoOutWest (Mar 23, 2011)

I just finished an Orange Peach Mango pee (calling it Tropical Pee). I substituted the 2 cans of concentrated Orange Peach Mango juice for the 3rd bottle of lemon and then back-sweetened with more of the same and some sugar. Its obviously a quite different finished product and oh so very good. Equally suited for a nice sunny, warm day.


----------



## wyntheef (Mar 23, 2011)

Hope I'm not offending anybody, and it's just my opinion here...I realize there is no trademark or ownership per se, but if I make significant changes to Lon's original recipe, it's not really 'skeeter pee' any more and I need to change the name to be fair to the man's contribution. Again, just my opinion and possible it doesen't even matter to Lon, but I don't know that.


----------



## aeronut67 (Mar 23, 2011)

I just finished my first batch. Lon's recipe but back sweetened with pineapple, cherry, and cranberry. I'm still on the fence as to if its too far off the original recipe to be offensive but I think it tasted great.


----------



## Daisy317 (Mar 23, 2011)

I add more lemon concentrate in the end than the recipe calls for. I don't worry about it settling out because it never stays on the shelves long enough...

I am in the process of a cherry skeeter using a cherry slurry. I plan to backsweeten with marchiano cherry juice


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Mar 24, 2011)

wyntheef said:


> Hope I'm not offending anybody, and it's just my opinion here...I realize there is no trademark or ownership per se, but if I make significant changes to Lon's original recipe, it's not really 'skeeter pee' any more and I need to change the name to be fair to the man's contribution. Again, just my opinion and possible it doesen't even matter to Lon, but I don't know that.


Howdy wyntheef,
No offense. BTW, the name Skeeter Pee is trademarked, but I do allow and encourage it's use for non-commercial purposes; after all, it's a great drink for us poor "commoners". The beverage recipe, by its very nature, encourages experimentation and flavor variation. 

I do encourage people to try and maintain the name Skeeter Pee somewhere on their label. The reason I do this is that the recipe was made for sharing, and if people have the name, they can find the recipe with a web search. There is also a TON of information on websites such as this one that gives many opinions, ideas, and results of experimentation to those searching it out. Using the name in a search could lead them to this very thread. 

By the way, if you haven't been to the new website, check it out using the link below. Sign the guest book with your comments or ideas that might be helpful to other visitors. If you have any images of the process, finished product, or partakers, please send them to me for the gallery. Thanks.

Cheers


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Mar 24, 2011)

I just started my first batch of skeeter pee tonight. I'll add in the slurry from my Lilikoi concentrate wine in a day or so. You guys got me wondering if I should backsweeten with sugar and stay true to the original recipe or sweeten with a couple of cans of concentrate? Oh these tough decisions!


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 24, 2011)

Daisy317 said:


> I add more lemon concentrate in the end than the recipe calls for. I don't worry about it settling out because it never stays on the shelves long enough...
> 
> I am in the



We did the same with our batch last year.


----------



## wyntheef (Mar 24, 2011)

Minnesotamaker said:


> Howdy wyntheef,
> No offense. BTW, the name Skeeter Pee is trademarked, but I do allow and encourage it's use for non-commercial purposes; after all, it's a great drink for us poor "commoners". The beverage recipe, by its very nature, encourages experimentation and flavor variation.
> Cheers



Thanks Lon.


----------



## Angie (Mar 24, 2011)

I am still waiting for my orange/creamsicle to clear but when I was racking it took a shot of it, added a shot of raspberry schnapps (just racked that too) and together they were pretty good. I would imagine you can take any pee recipe and add to it for some margarita, martinis....mmmm, getting the shaker out


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Mar 24, 2011)

roadwarriorsvt said:


> I just started my first batch of skeeter pee tonight. I'll add in the slurry from my Lilikoi concentrate wine in a day or so. You guys got me wondering if I should backsweeten with sugar and stay true to the original recipe or sweeten with a couple of cans of concentrate? Oh these tough decisions!



Since sweetening takes place at the very end, you could split the batch and go half and half if you'd like, then you can decide which is better in your opinion.


----------



## Griff (Mar 24, 2011)

I like making it so much that several more primarys and carboys are on my wish list. The hardest part is the wait for it to clear and then the wait after backsweetening to bottle. lol Does this mean I am already addicted to making this stuff? 

Maybe my lucky friends that I share it with will buy me more equipment!


----------



## WinoOutWest (Mar 24, 2011)

Minnesotamaker said:


> Since sweetening takes place at the very end, you could split the batch and go half and half if you'd like, then you can decide which is better in your opinion.



When I was experimenting with my Orange Peach Mango Pee I actually played around quit a bit on back-sweetening day with various glasses that I sweetened with different combinations of sugar and concentrates until I found something I liked - then applied it to my batch.


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Mar 24, 2011)

Great idea Lon!


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 24, 2011)

WinoOutWest said:


> When I was experimenting with my Orange Peach Mango Pee I actually played around quit a bit on back-sweetening day with various glasses that I sweetened with different combinations of sugar and concentrates until I found something I liked - then applied it to my batch.



That could make for an interesting day depending on how many "samples" you made until you got it "just right"......


----------



## WinoOutWest (Mar 24, 2011)

ffemt128 said:


> That could make for an interesting day depending on how many "samples" you made until you got it "just right"......



yes... eventually I didn't care anymore!


----------



## docanddeb (Mar 26, 2011)

Elderberry Pee is my favorite... ElderPee!!
Since I was a nurse at a Nursing Home... people were afraid to try it. I had to label it Elderberry Lemon!!

After a year now... it's really smooth and nice. Elderberry really benefits from some acid... so it's a perfect blend.

I've done Black Currant Pee too... "BlackPee"... that tastes nice too.

I've done CherryPee... not my favorite, but still good.

Debbie


----------

